# "Luxury" Covers? I'm sure this has been done before



## nashbridges (May 16, 2009)

Hello all,  this is my third post, and my apologies if this has been hashed out before.  I read back a few threads but I'm a bit overwhelmed by the volume of threads about particular covers.  I'll be specific:

I have the standard Amazon cover and it works just fine for my needs, but I would like to treat my Kindle a little better.  I've also had some headaches with light attachments that don't stay in position while reading.
I want a leather cover of high quality, and I think that limits me to Oberon or Cole Haan.  I really, really like the hinge because my Kindle is usually in a computer bag and it gets tossed around a bit, but the Oberon covers are so beautiful I'd also like to buy one of those.  Of course, the M-edge cases handle the light attachment, and that would be handy at night when I read in bed, but I don't have a need to carry around a reading light during the day.  I've also read some complaints about the M-edge quality.

For the people who own higher end covers, can you tell me what you own and why you like it?  Please fee free to include the security of the Kindle in the cover, the appearance of the cover from the outside, and whether or not you can flip the cover at the spine to read it like a magazine.  I don't need a cover that has an integrated stand.

I would pretty much like a cover that imparts the irrational love I have for this device by appearance alone while still remaining functional.  I realize this is a ridiculous request.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I think you will be hearing Oberon and Cole Haan names pop up quite a few times in reply to this. I am sure there are many other "luxury covers" as well. Me personally I only have an Oberon and I love it, it also feels very luxurious and compliments the kindle beautifully. 

Btw I have Roof Of Heaven style in Purple but the next Oberon I buy will 100% be something in the new blue color peacock style.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Nash. Good to have you here.

I was happily using M-edge covers until last November, when I was asked to be a beta-tester for the K1 Oberon cover. I became an instant convert and it will take a pretty magnificent cover (which doesn't exist yet) to get me to switch my allegiance. LOL. I have two covers for my K2 and one for my DX, all with corners. The corners hold the Kindles very securely and the leather straps don't bother me (I know they bother some people). I am usually carrying my Ks in my purse or computer bag and the covers are very safe and provide good protection.

I had the Amazon hinge cover for my K2 for a few weeks, but when my Roof of Heaven arrived, I gave it away. While the hinges are nice, all the talk of cracked Kindles worries me, and I am just as glad not to be using them. I had a Kindle that popped open on the corner (and it was replaced) so I am wary of the cracking issue.

Here are a few pics of mine:

















































L


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Leslie, what is the name of the skin on your Dx? It is beautiful.


----------



## Mother Beaver (Nov 13, 2008)

I recently bought the Oberon ROH for my DX.  I highly recommend their products.  My husband and I both had the K1 and originally bought mEdge covers for them.  They were ok, buthen we upgraded to the Oberon and I have to say that these covers are not only magnificent, they're very sturdy and hold the Kindle very securely.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd like to know what the skin is in the top picture.  All of yours are gorgeous!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie can correct me if I am wrong, but I am pretty sure the skin in the top picture (with Mark Twain) is Decalgirl's VanGogh Irises, the second is her custom Hokusai Wave and the last is Decalgirl's Orient.  They ARE all great!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> Leslie can correct me if I am wrong, but I am pretty sure the skin in the top picture (with Mark Twain) is Decalgirl's VanGogh Irises, the second is her custom Hokusai Wave and the last is Decalgirl's Orient. They ARE all great!


You are absolutely right. I don't have the Orient anymore -- that's the Kindle that popped open and had to be replaced, so I got rid of the skin when I returned the Kindle. I did like Orient a lot, though, and may return to it in the future.

For folks who are interested, there are more pics and info about my custom skin in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11251.0.html

L


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I LOVE my Oberon cover (Hokusai Wave in Navy), and cannot say enough good things about it!

I was "okay" with the original K1 cover, but didn't want to spend all the extra money on covers looking for "the perfect cover"--I'd rather spend the money on Kindle books. But I read with interest the reviews of all the different covers (M-Edge, Strangedog, etc. etc). Then, I saw where someone had posted about the Oberon company, and how they made high-quality and gorgeous journal covers, checkbook covers, etc. At this point, Oberon hadn't even developed their Kindle covers (this was just a few months after the K1 first came on the market). Once I saw their handiwork on the Oberon website, I was frothing at the mouth, and I knew THAT was THE cover I wanted for my Kindle. I started saving my pennies immediately for an Oberon cover.

I was fortunate enough to be a beta-tester for the original Oberon velcro cover. The velcro is *very* sturdy--I've never had any worries about the Kindle staying in the cover (which I did on the original cover--even *with* velcro. The quality and the beauty of the cover makes me feel like I'm carrying around a rich, old world leather volume--and I am! A whole library full!  I've never had a problem with my Oberon cover, and I've never looked back.

(Truth in reporting makes me confess that the recently added Sky Blue Hokusai Wave is making me have 2nd thoughts--but I've decided I'll upgrade to the Sky Blue Wave when I upgrade to a new Kindle--and, for the moment, I'm happy with my Kindle Klassic).


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

My daughter and I both have Oberon covers with straps for our K2s both with Decalgirl skins.

I love the Oberons because they are both beautiful and functional. I find the straps to hold the Kindle in place just fine and it never moves unless I choose to take it out. It slips into my purse or laptop bag easily and the cover is thick enough and sturdy enough to protect the Kindle in whatever I choose to place it. I also carry in my hands or under my arm all the time with no problems.

I have the Mighty Bright clip on light that clips to the cover for reading, which I do use in bed or when out of the house somewhere the light may be dim. The light is flexible and can curl up into a small enough coil to fit in my palm if need be. I do own 2 travel cases and can place the Kindle and the light in one of them if I want to travel with it all secured.

The Oberon is undoubtedly an expense, luxury most definitely, but I am completely happy with it. I would only replace it with another Oberon.

HTH!
EllenR


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

NashBridges - another "luxury" cover name mantioned quite a bit on this forum is by Noreve.  I don't have one (or Oberon, M-Edge, etc.), but I hope to in the near future.

Seems, Oberon is the one most everyone likes, but you have to like the designs as none are plain.  They come with either 2 corner straps or velcro to adhere to the back of your Kindle.  Noreve is known for more conservative high end leather, but still in various colors has a rail system which holds the Kindle in place by the edges.  M-Edge has several different styles of covers, various colors and has a hinge & corner strap or just corner strap (depending on the specific model).


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I have always had Oberon's.  They are beautiful, no doubt, but they are also sturdy and if closed will protect a Kindle as best it can be in a fall, in my opinion.  The cover does fold back easily and this is how I read with my Kindle.  I had two different Oberon's with my K1: Tree of Life in Saddle and Dragonfly Pond in fern.  I recently upgraded to K2 and am awaiting a Red Ginko.  All 3 have straps only because I do not like the idea of sticking velcro onto my Kindle, although many have and it does not bother them.  As far as your concern of putting it in your purse or bag, the Oberon does have the loop closure to keep it closed.  I have also added a Borsa Bella travel bag to further protect it.  I also have DecalGirl skins.  Over the months, I have owned Garden of Giverny, Lily and now Stand Alone.  

As for lights, I had an m-edge with the illuminator light and I really did not care for it at all.  The light was difficult to position for nighttime reading.  I sold it all within a week of purchasing it (used).  I use the mighty bright light with my Oberon.  It clips onto it no problem and is easy to postion so that there is no glare on the screen.

Hope that our opinions help you out.  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> NashBridges - another "luxury" cover name mantioned quite a bit on this forum is by Noreve. I don't have one (or Oberon, M-Edge, etc.), but I hope to in the near future.
> 
> Seems, Oberon is the one most everyone likes, but you have to like the designs as none are plain. They come with either 2 corner straps or velcro to adhere to the back of your Kindle. Noreve is known for more conservative high end leather, but still in various colors has a rail system which holds the Kindle in place by the edges. M-Edge has several different styles of covers, various colors and has a hinge & corner strap or just corner strap (depending on the specific model).


Just a note of correct: The Oberons come with 4 corner straps, not 2. Three corners are leather straps and the fourth corner is bungee-type to allow for easier removal.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Trendy digital has recently come out with the iBeauty slipcover for the Amazon cover.  It is a cover for your cover.  They are amazing to look at.  I haven't purchased one yet because they are looking into adding something to the right side of the back to secure the kindle in place (cracking issue), so I'll wait for that.  I love my Amazon cover, and these slipcovers will dress it up a little.  Plus they are under $20.  F1Wild has purchaced one, and seems to like it.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I have the oberon cover for my K2 and I love it.  I have the corner stamps and I've never had any trouble with my kindle popping out and it feels very secure.  I also can fold it back and read by either holding all of it towards the back or sometimes I slip my hand thorugh the sleeve part.  I also have the mighty bright light that I clip on the back to read and its very handy.

I love it and can't imagine using any other cover.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

For my Klassic Kindle I have a Strangdog canvas & seerskin cover, a Stylz Avante Garde cover, and Octo slip cover, the original Amazon cover and an Oberon Sky Dragon cover. All are used at various times, depending on where I am reading or my mood, but the Oberon and the Stylz are used the most, with the Octo sleeve next.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I have an Oberon and a Cole Haan.  While the Oberon is absolutely beautiful, I prefer my Cole Haan woven leather.  It is so beautiful and of great quality and lighter than the Oberon.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

EllenR said:


> Just a note of correct: The Oberons come with 4 corner straps, not 2. Three corners are leather straps and the fourth corner is bungee-type to allow for easier removal.


Thanks for the fix!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

The Oberons are works of art, for sure.  I know that I will wind up owning at least 1 someday.  However, for me, right at the moment, I wanted something with a smaller profile.  Hence, I went with the Noreve.  I just love it.  It fits very precisely on the kindle, the rail system is very secure, and I feel like the magnetic closure is very secure, but not in any danger of damaging the Kindle.  It is perfect for me, to be able to tuck my Kindle in my purse or bag, without very little added bulk.  Folks have had issues with delays, but mine arrived in a very reasonable timeframe.  Just lucky, I guess.


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm an owner of a Cole Haan cover, and I love it!

This is the one I have if you want a visual:

http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Woven-Leather-Generation/dp/B0026IBJR2










Previously, I had the standard Amazon cover. I chose a Cole Haan over an Oberon because I wanted a less decorative cover. Although, Oberons are beautiful, I like simpler looking stuff in general. My purses and wallets have always been pretty basic but good quality too.

What I like about it:
1. Good quality, beautiful leather cover that I hope lasts a long time.
2. Hinges! I feel like my Kindle is very secure in its cover and will not fall out of it. I really liked the hinges in my Amazon cover too.
3. Able to fold cover back for reading.
4. Cover feels nice and thick...makes me feel like my Kindle is well protected.
5. It has a little pocket on the inside.

Downsides (minor, not bad enough to make me regret buying it):
1. Heavier and thicker than Amazon original.
2. Although it folds back, it feels thicker and a little stiffer than the Amazon cover did when folded back.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Hopeful76 said:


> I'm an owner of a Cole Haan cover, and I love it!
> 
> This is the one I have if you want a visual:
> 
> ...


I love the look of this cover!


----------

